# Anyone keep things that sting?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone keeping Scorpions, Lions or Waspfish in the GTAA? 
I saw a Redfin Waspfish - (Paracentropogon longispinus) the other day and I am completely smitten. I have spent almost all of my waking hours since reading threads over on RC by lion + scorpion keepers. I am considering a whole new direction for my current tank and now a future tank.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I have my eyes on a lionfish, but I am not too convinced it will be a wise decision.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

when i was buying my tube anenome it stung the guy at the store. ever since then i've been too scared to touch it..lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Frog fish, and stone fish are fricken cool. But they come at a cost... equal to everything that will fit in their mouth! LOL.

I know a couple of frog fish keepers, but not too many! 

Once I win the loto, and get my fish room, I will have tanks setup for these fish. They are just too cool!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

@TankCla Here's a fantastic resource:
http://www.lionfishlair.com/

I am going to pull the trigger on the waspfish tomorrow... I hope it's still there... where? not telling Yet...
Here's what it looks like:
http://www.lionfishlair.com/gregandrenee/rubripinnismale.shtml


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know where it is, and I'm going there and buying it first then i'm gonna put em in my refuge


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I know where it is, and I'm going there and buying it first then i'm gonna put em in my refuge


That's just cruel........I like it. Lol

>jason


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I've kept a few lion fish over the years. In my opinion; they aren't that hard to keep. Patience will be required if you want to feed frozen food....but I've coaxed all of the ones I've kept to eat frozen and some even ate pellets.

Take into the consideration the size that fish will grow into. The species you're looking at is a nice size even in adult form - no worries there. Tank mates and their sizes/temperament will have to be considered as well.

I've been stung once by a Black Volitans lionfish in the forearm. Not exactly fun....but I survived. I've never been stung by a bee or scorpion (land dwelling) before so I don't have a frame of reference in terms of pain/intensity. I was moving some pieces of rock around the display and most likely startled it. It pricked/stung me in the forearm.

The pain of the initial prick was the easy/mild part. After a few minutes; the hot shooting pain that traveled up my arm can't really be described. It wasn't debilitating but for a lack of better words - freaked me out  . Heart rate increased (most likely from excitement and not the venom), and sweat began to form.

Long story short - use hot running tap water (as hot as you can handle) and apply to the affected area to coagulate the venom. If you're not allergic to the venom and depending on the depth of the wound; the pain will subside in a few hours.

To answer one of your inquiries - I'd do it again if I were to keep a predator display. I wouldn't hesitate. The animals are beautiful. Hope this little diatribe helped?

P.S. - I've heard and read from others that being stung by the scalpel of a Tang/Surgeon fish may just be as painful....if not worse.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I know where it is, and I'm going there and buying it first then i'm gonna put em in my refuge


you won't go inside let alone spend your money there, when I get it you're welcome to come over and pet it though...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Just came home from Reef Raft with a pair of Japanese Redfin Waspfish. A male and a Female. They are awesome! Jay has a couple left, they are already established and Jay showed me they are eating flake. They have small mouths and are about 2 inches. As for the sting a guy on RC who keeps them said you'd have to work hard to get stung by one. He also said because of their size and mouth size they are actually pretty peaceful and won't hunt my chromis (smallest fish in my tank)


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Excellent.*

Woo hoo! Congratulations. Jay's had them for a while as you already know (good eye on spotting them) ; so they should acclimate to your system well. Enjoy!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Woo hoo! Congratulations. Jay's had them for a while as you already know (good eye on spotting them) ; so they should acclimate to your system well. Enjoy!


Ya, they've been there about a year, he had 16 to start, now there's about 4 left. They are pretty rare from my research and from what he told me. 
I noticed them on Sunday afternoon and spent about 12 hours reading up on Scorpions and Lions because there is really not much out there on Wasps... from what I have read and the fact that they are already eating flake and pellets I should have no problem.

I'll tell you one thing, they are the most [email protected] fish I have seen for their size.

I am almost tempted to try to get stung... just to see...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> ......I'll tell you one thing, they are the most [email protected] fish I have seen for their size......
> .....I am almost tempted to try to get stung... just to see...  .....







Don't forget that some of the smallest creatures on this planet are not in fact innocuous.  Also; as with other recreational activities - there ISN'T a 'safety word' for this type of sport/play. LOL


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was just in dragon aquariums and they have a stone fish for 50 and it looks bad ass


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've always been a big fan of the Fu Man Chu Lion fish (aka dwarf fuzzy lion) the patterns and coloration look much better than your standard volitans lion. Although I am a fan of them too.

I plan to have a 90 gallon with a trio of Lions and nothing else eventually. (probably years down the road when I can afford my own house lol)


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Look here a nice Frogfish


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

I am a long way from buying just yet , as I am still cycling my tank , but I would like to get a Fu Man Chew lion fish


----------

